# A cold weather survival tip for those of you with portable standby generators...



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

A couple months ago I upgraded my standby generator to an electric start because my old pull start was getting too difficult for me to start. A few days ago before it got bitterly cold, I pushed the button and it fired right up. But the night before last when it got down to well below zero, I tried to fire it up again. It started, but it took some doing! I know the battery was charged, but it was so cold that it labored to crank and it took me a few attempts to get it running. Here's what I did.

Yesterday afternoon I went down to Harbor Freight and they have 72x80 quilted "moving blankets" on sale for $6.99. I picked up three of them because that's a great price and they could be useful for other things. Besides, my neighbor has an electric start generator too and I know that he will want to try this too. I came home and put a drop light down on the floor right next to the engine block of the generator. I then covered the whole generator with the blanket. It was the perfect size and covered the whole thing and just touched the ground all the way around and it made a nice tent for it. This was at about 6:00 last night. I just went out there about a half hour ago and uncovered it. I put my hand on the engine and it was pretty warm. I closed the choke and hit the button and the generator was running in about a second and a half! This was a very cheap and easy way to fight off the effects of the bitter cold. 

Even if you don't have an electric start generator, this will probably help greatly if you have a pull start. It keeps the oil much warmer and makes it easier to start. I'm not sure, but it probably doesn't cost much more than fifty cents to run that 75W bulb for a whole day. This is something that you'll only need to do when it's bitter cold, but it's easy to do and can save you a lot of headaches if your power does go out during a winter storm.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Good tip. I'd also recommend that members with such generators make sure that when winter comes along they change to the oil recommended by the engine manufacturer for winter temps, and not just leave the summer weight oil in there. Getting a magnetized block heater, or heated oil dipstick, will also help. Just have to make sure that when the power goes out, which will turn off the block heater or heated dipstick, you get out there quick and start the generator before the oil has a chance to cool into sludge.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Insure that kids or someone else doesn't bump the blankets, so they come in contact with the light bulb. :yikes:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Use synthetic oil in all outdoor 4 cycle equipment used in the winter. It will turn over easier. Pull start or electric.

Wouldn't hurt to use it year long. I do.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Use synthetic oil in all outdoor 4 cycle equipment used in the winter. It will turn over easier. Pull start or electric.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to use it year long. I do.


My outboard loves the synthetic oil. My fuel economy made a noticable improvement


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good tip. I remember people were doing that with their cars a long time ago.
Save your 75 watt bulbs. I think you can't buy them anymore.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Airoh said:


> Good tip. I remember people were doing that with their cars a long time ago.
> Save your 75 watt bulbs. I think you can't buy them anymore.


we just bought a pack to heat my daughters well pit last month.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

jimbo said:


> we just bought a pack to heat my daughters well pit last month.


I did readjust a few weeks ago that they're going to be taking some of the incandescent bulbs off the market very soon; as within the next few months.

I imagine that heat lamp bulbs will remain available, though.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Huffy said:


> I did readjust a few weeks ago that they're going to be taking some of the incandescent bulbs off the market very soon; as within the next few months.
> 
> I imagine that heat lamp bulbs will remain available, though.


 Don't think they'll be "off the market". Have to quit making them, but those in stores will still be available. That's the way it went with the 100Ws anyway. Quit those a couple years ago, but still in stores.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

eyesforever said:


> Don't think they'll be "off the market". Have to quit making them, but those in stores will still be available. That's the way it went with the 100Ws anyway. Quit those a couple years ago, but still in stores.


LOL. Well, ok, they'll continue to be on the market until they run out.


----------



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

Excellent advice! Unfortunately, our cabin does not have power, so the only way to keep the generator able to start in the extreme cold winters in the U.P. is to haul it indoors. Not too close to the woodburner though! I have seen pull cords ripped off from trying to start a generator in -25 degree F. weather. That oil must be like clay at that temperature! Synthetic oil is a great idea!
regards,
Costanza


----------

